# In Da Chat



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Chatty Chaterson Here.....

http://www.infinity888.com/includes/chat2/blab.php


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

im in for now


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

ok im back in chat


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i cant get in..says wrong imput and wrong acc


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm in dere.....


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Sniff Sniff...mmmm new Chat smell.... CHAT!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I never have time to chat...


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm there again.....Stalking...LMAO


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

hey, where is everyone? i am lonely


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

im in.............


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

In chat!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm on my way.. hopefully!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

it won't lemme in!! I tried registering, and signing in as a guest.. keeps telling me I apparantly tried to open a new window and says it's not allowed!! Help!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm using IE8... I was in the other chat room a few nights ago.. not sure why I can't get in.. was using IE8 with the other chat, as well.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

wont let me in


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm in there right now....


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im in old chat room lol./ new one wont let me in


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

im in chat


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

mmmmm i loooove chat... so smooth and creamy, with a mild after taste. Chat anyone? plenty for everybody.....


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Hell why not!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Marty said:


> Hell why not!


No need all I see is 000000 Lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

yah it dont work for me neither... too much stress jsut to chat...


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Anyone want to chat?? I'm in here now

New Test Chat


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

never mind idk how to register for this chat....Im going to chatzy


----------

